# Human Meat



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 21, 2003)

If you had the chance, and no one would ever find out, would you eat human meat?  Cooked, of course.




Best thing about a poll is no one knows who voted for what.


----------



## Tboy (Oct 21, 2003)

Someone please close this poll.  Truelly this is the dumbest and most insane one to date.  

The next poll should be should this nut be banned from IM.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 21, 2003)

I dont see that its a big deal 

Dont think I ever would myself.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 21, 2003)

Someone I knew in medical school said human flesh smells like bacon when cooked.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 21, 2003)

I assume I would if it got down to a scenario like the movie Alive.  I wouldn't otherwise though.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Oct 21, 2003)

Is there a purpose to these F'd up polls?  Get a damn life man.


----------



## Dero (Oct 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Someone I knew in medical school said human flesh smells like bacon when cooked.


and if you ask somebody that has eaten it,
they'll say it tastes like chicken...



No thanks I'll pass...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> If you had the chance, and no one would ever find out, would you eat human meat?  Cooked, of course.
> 
> 
> ...





Why, have you?


----------



## Mudge (Oct 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> they'll say it tastes like chicken...



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=22468

This guy did not seem to give it such a high score on the flavor-o-meter.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tboy *_
> Someone please close this poll.  Truelly this is the dumbest and most insane one to date.
> 
> The next poll should be should this nut be banned from IM.




I agree.  It is very ignorant to ask such a question yet alone, introduce a poll. 

I'm now wondering if maybe he's trying to fill the shoes of the guy who actually did eat people.  I forget what his name is.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 21, 2003)

More than one person has eaten people, wether certain bodyparts or as one murderer said "to save money on food."

Why is it an ignorant question? Ignorant of what? There have been times when people have been stranded and have eaten human flesh. I remember one story of a group of survivors, many of them had phobias afterwards, they would often buy twice as much food as needed for fear of being without. This was a group of people that were stranded somewhere in the states in the late 1800s, wish I could remember more, I could be off on the date, look up The Donner Party, hopefully spelled that correctly.


----------



## Tboy (Oct 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Why is it an ignorant question? Ignorant of what? There have been times when people have been stranded and have eaten human flesh.




Perhaps it would be ok to have a poll asking anyone if they had raped someone?


----------



## Mudge (Oct 21, 2003)

I see zero connection at all. I didn't see any implication of anything nasty, i.e. would you kill someone and eat them if you had the chance. IMO your being ridiculous


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 21, 2003)

i think it's more so the principle that Tboy is talking about


----------



## Mudge (Oct 21, 2003)

Meaning that this is taboo and should not be talked about at all, or what? I'm not getting your reasoning that this is somehow offensive.


----------



## icekool (Oct 21, 2003)

*I'm outta here before i'm even in*

feel gross and ill, didnt vote, wont and i'm the hell out of here, bad thread for christs sake


----------



## Mudge (Oct 21, 2003)

I dont like the site of blood, and the Faces of Death video makes me sick within 10-15 minutes, I never watch horror movies either - but I still dont think the question is all that freaky.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 21, 2003)

I'm with mudge on this one. and no I woudln't either.


----------



## Tboy (Oct 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Meaning that this is taboo and should not be talked about at all, or what? I'm not getting your reasoning that this is somehow offensive.




This guy is not asking this with the mindset of being stranded on a island and eating your dead buddy to survive for 6 months.  He is talking about canibalism.  Taking someone and killing them, then frying them up and eating them.  That's the point.  

This is pure tastlessness.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 21, 2003)

Well, I respect your opinion but I dont see that sentiment neccessarily, although I suppose it could be assumed - but therein lies the problem, assumption  

Cultural differences like canibalism or clubbing your baby to death can be hard for us westerners to understand, definitely a toughie.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Oct 21, 2003)

I think the point Tboy is trying to make is that this is just another useless topic/post.  Yes, I think it is tasteless(no pun) too, but that is not why I think it's useless.  It's just a garbage post.   If he was curious whether you would do it under certain circumstances then that is one thing, but if you read the post again...it's is just a useless question to drive post count up.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 21, 2003)

Are not a good percentage of the Open Chat topics garbage posts? 

If you dont like something, look away, this isn't removing a limb from anyone or poking anyone in the eye for that matter either. Nobody is talking about roasting green people on a cross or anything like that, I dont see that this is hurtfull to anyone.


----------



## cjrmack (Oct 21, 2003)

Something about someone's whose name on this website is "The Great Satan" posting a poll about if no one ever found out would you eat human meat is somewhat unsettling to me personally.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 21, 2003)

Wow, I cannot believe you people are still bitching about this.  I see no problem with the thread, many good threads are even more pointless.  Ya know, to some people, chatting about steroid use is taboo, think about that one...


----------



## Tboy (Oct 21, 2003)

This is my last post in here:

If you read the post clearly, there is no mistaking what he is talking about.  It's a crime, murder and many other things, to do what he is talking about.  This guy could be the next jeffrey dahmer and you guys blow this off like it's talking about mowing the lawn.  If he were to rephrase it to name someone specifically would it bother you then?  Such as your mom or dad?

I normally refrain from replying to his post, but this one was too absurd to pass up.

peace out.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> If you had the chance, and no one would ever find out, would you eat human meat?  Cooked, of course.
> 
> 
> ...




If you had the chance?????  AND no one would EVER find out.......

This is what we're talking about Mudge.  

Had he said......If you were stranded on an island and there wasn't any food.  The person that was with you had passed away due to starvation....would you eat that persons body (cooked of course) in order to survive?

Sorry...but to me, this is sick!!!!!


----------



## Mudge (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: Re: Human Meat*



> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> If you had the chance?????  AND no one would EVER find out.......



You are implying what this "choice" is somehow about without it even being defined. 

Habeas corpus!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 21, 2003)

You are correct.  It's not clearly defined.  

It just seems to me, a wee bit pawky


----------



## Mudge (Oct 21, 2003)

I know I have said goofy things or sometimes made jokes that have people reign down on me like I kicked thier grandma or something and I never say anything to be hurtfull etc, I find people overly judgemental and it made me rather anti-social. So I myself try to watch what I say especially when attempting to be humorous, I try to give people the benefit of the doubt especially in a situation like this where nobody is getting hurt.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 21, 2003)

To me though, this is really goofy.

I'll admit that I'm judgemental.  Not overly judgemental.  Just when it comes to something like this, it's a little freaky.  Unheard of.

I find you hardly anti-social.  Rather, a social cat.  You're a good guy Mudge.  Truly, you are.  I have nothing against you.  As so, everyone is entitled to their own opinion of things, to which, most are doing in regards to this thread.  

Mudge, aren't you curious why GS has not been in here to defend his post or explain his reasoning?  

You're correct, no one is getting hurt.  Just this is far from "goofy" close to "out of the norm."


----------



## Mudge (Oct 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Mudge, aren't you curious why GS has not been in here to defend his post or explain his reasoning?



Yes, but I dont know that he has been posting, didn't really check


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Mudge, aren't you curious why GS has not been in here to defend his post or explain his reasoning?



Because I only post at night.  Once I log off I'm gone till the next night.

There are countries out there that have people who eat human meat.  Just do a Google search.  I'm not purposefully trying to piss anyone off.  The problem with this forum is that everyone who reads the thread assumes the worst.  So put it this way.  You're on an island, with no food and there's only two of you.  Would you resort to cannibalism?  As I said, it's a poll and no one needs to know who voted what.  If you're insulted, don't vote.












By the way, I haven't voted yet and two people have voted for "yes".


----------



## Mudge (Oct 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Because I only post at night. Once I log off I'm gone till the next night.



So you admit you ARE a vampire? Ah hah!

Check out china and the fetus-eating bonanza.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Check out china and the fetus-eating bonanza.



I saw a video with that.  Yuck!!


----------



## Mudge (Oct 21, 2003)

Another example of one culture not understanding another. Eskimo mothers that club thier newborns to death, and so on as well. Not something most humans could not watch without some emotion and dismay.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 21, 2003)

There's some things that just offend everyone.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 21, 2003)

Never say "everyone"   Are broad sweeping statements ever true?

I suppose "all humans are people" would work.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 22, 2003)

How about everyone is offended by something.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 22, 2003)

I'd bet on that one working. There have been a couple cultures with no words for violent actions, hate, and things of that nature, but I'm sure you can piss off just about anyone by doing or saying something.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 22, 2003)

Hear about the Black Hawk down incident?  The U.S. helecopters flew by with all the Rangers' feet hanging out.  Seems the natives think showing the bottom of your foot is an insult.  It was like they were all collectively saying, Fuck You.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 22, 2003)

Talk about culture clash.


----------



## david (Oct 22, 2003)

I couldn't  eat a person or flesh................  or even think about it!!


----------



## moon (Oct 22, 2003)

i would rather die...to eat human or dog or cat or those long-neck birds (i forget the spelling).


----------



## Mudge (Oct 22, 2003)

Long necked birds, Ostrich, Flamingo, what am I missing.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by moon *_
> i would rather die...to eat human or dog or cat or those long-neck birds (i forget the spelling).




Won't eat a bird???


----------



## kbm8795 (Jan 31, 2004)

Uh-uh...not a chance. After reading the scores on Hold Da Mayo's Religious Debate Solved thread, I'd be killing myself taking one bite of pickled human flesh....


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 31, 2004)

There was a website online last year sometime that was selling human meat.    But they couldn't ship it to all states because some states prohibit such things. They even talked about how to cook the meat once you got it, plus where they would "obtain" their meat from.  Pretty crazy crap.  Gave me the creeps.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 31, 2004)

Ok...I just did a search for it...thank God they said it was all a hoax!  What a relief!!!!!  It was called ManMeat.com


----------



## irontime (Jan 31, 2004)

I don't know if I would or not, I seen this one video with tribes that ate their dead (they did it so the deceased would be with that person always) and they said it was tastier than chicken and tender than beef. I guess if I was in a life or death situation I would.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 31, 2004)

I'll confess, when I was younger I would bite and eat the dead skin off of my finger nails, but I never ate my boogers like some kids do.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 31, 2004)

I would think we would taste like pork since we are both omnivores and our organs are so similar.


----------



## kbm8795 (Jan 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Ok...I just did a search for it...thank God they said it was all a hoax!  What a relief!!!!!  It was called ManMeat.com




That sounds like the title of some.....some First Wive's Club revenge site!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 31, 2004)

LOL....Wasn't me.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> More than one person has eaten people, wether certain bodyparts or as one murderer said "to save money on food."
> 
> Why is it an ignorant question? Ignorant of what? There have been times when people have been stranded and have eaten human flesh. I remember one story of a group of survivors, many of them had phobias afterwards, they would often buy twice as much food as needed for fear of being without. This was a group of people that were stranded somewhere in the states in the late 1800s, wish I could remember more, I could be off on the date, look up The Donner Party, hopefully spelled that correctly.




Mudge look at how the question was written.  He wrote sneaky like.  If you had the chance and nobody would find out would you eat human flesh.   Bro he is asking as if to say,  For curiosities sake and nobody would find out would you eat human flesh.   Say what you will but this is a sick thread and does not warrant a yes I would or no I would not response.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: Re: Human Meat*



> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> If you had the chance?????  AND no one would EVER find out.......
> 
> This is what we're talking about Mudge.
> ...




I wish I saw this post before I posted.  This is exactly my feelings on this warped thread.  Satan left it open for interpitation but left it in such a way your forced to think the worst.   If you "had the chance" as if  If you were allowed.  And no one would EVER find out.  SNEAKY as in criminal behavior.   IN ABSOLUTELY NO WAY WAS THIS WORDED IN A WAY TO SUGGEST ANYTHING OTHER THEN A SICK PERVERTED SCENERIO.    Where WHERE!!! Does he give even the SLIGHTEST suggestion that the act would be in a survival situation.  ZERO  people!!  this is one sick fuqing thread.


----------



## Larva (Feb 2, 2004)

supposingly there is a place online that you can order from to get human meat.

i was skimming so if this has been mentioned sorry


----------



## Stickboy (Feb 2, 2004)

Personally, I think self perservation comes into play at some point.
You are in an accident, there is no food, but there are bodies lying about you.  People can say they wouldn't, but as history has shown (Donner party, Andes plane crash, etc.) when it's a choice of living, or dying, at least some humans will resort to whatever keeps them alive.

I can't really say what I would do.  I'd honestly have to be in the situation.


----------



## kbm8795 (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stickboy *_
> Personally, I think self perservation comes into play at some point.
> You are in an accident, there is no food, but there are bodies lying about you.  People can say they wouldn't, but as history has shown (Donner party, Andes plane crash, etc.) when it's a choice of living, or dying, at least some humans will resort to whatever keeps them alive.
> 
> I can't really say what I would do.  I'd honestly have to be in the situation.




Hmm...I wonder if those are the guys who always say "Eat my meat!" when they are out drinkin' with buds. . .


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=22468
> 
> This guy did not seem to give it such a high score on the flavor-o-meter.




I voted NO and that link there is just fuct up!


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 2, 2004)

where's the nudity?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

Pics are at the bottom of the page(article)  Basically just some hacked up bodyparts.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 3, 2004)

What if this happened to you?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2004)

I would take the chopsticks that I ate it with and stab the chef to death with them.


----------



## Vieope (Feb 3, 2004)

_ Here is an idea. Why don´t you take a knife, cut yourself, fry it and taste it. That´s the only way. 
I think nobody will sue you.

Now seriously, not even in an accident I could do that. I would prefer to die. If I did this in a survival situation, I would be traumatized for the rest of my life. 

Horrible thread.
_


----------



## dragonfly (Feb 4, 2004)

Good reading
http://news.scotsman.com/latest.cfm?id=2471736


----------



## Luke9583 (Jul 27, 2004)

From what I understand, it's unhealthy.  I beleive that's how mad cow started too!  They were feeding cows beef.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 27, 2004)

I voted.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 27, 2004)

there is a book about some serial killer from way back who put darning needles in his groin and when they did his autopsy they found where he had had like 40 of them in there. he killed kids I think does anyone know who he was? 

I just finished the book _Death Raft_ about the wreck of the _Medusa_ in 1818 (or 17) and the guys on the raft cannibalized the dead to survive. 

and if I had to eat human flesh to survive and get back to my kids I would.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jul 27, 2004)

Would you eat your kids of let your kids eat you tho?  That's a horrible thought.  Can't beleive I asked it.  lmao


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 27, 2004)

I thought that when I wrote it weird. They could eat me to survive but eating them? If one was dead and it was the _only_ way I could survive to save the other yes otherwise no.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 27, 2004)

When I was reading _Death Raft_ I thought why not feed the dying child some of your blood then the father was going to try it and someone convinced him not to. I think he should have.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 27, 2004)

I'd eat your kids, but only if they were in at least a half way decent shape.  Don't want to eat some fat blobs.......the cholesterol alone......


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 27, 2004)

We are an action/horror movie family so we have already had the if we had to eat each other to survive hypothetical discussion. Tyler says his chest, back, legs... just not the PP. lol.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 27, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 27, 2004)

Tesla says only if she is already dead. hmmm she may have trust issues.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 27, 2004)

It's just a phase, I'm sure she'll grow out of it.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jul 27, 2004)

I'd love to hear what the birds&bee's talk is like at your house RG69  lmao


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 27, 2004)

it's pretty funny actually we all like to make each other laugh but it's also open and informative.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jul 27, 2004)

You sound like an amazing parent! 

Some kids just win the gene pool lottery; NO FAIR. lmao


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 27, 2004)

thank you. Tyler is only 7 now but at age 3 he'd make announcements like suddenly from the back seat of the car "My penis is very, very hard." summary of my life _What a long strange trip it's been..._


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 27, 2004)

TheGreatSatan 


Are you a canibal?


----------



## Sean0621 (Jul 27, 2004)

I think the real question is are you a canibal Johnnny?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jul 28, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> thank you. Tyler is only 7 now but at age 3 he'd make announcements like suddenly from the back seat of the car "My penis is very, very hard." summary of my life _What a long strange trip it's been..._


That's an AWESOME idea!  I"m gonna try using that one in a club sometime!


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 28, 2004)

Sean0621



> I think the real question is are you a canibal Johnnny?



I'm beginning to realize you're someone who likes to cause trouble.

Why haven't you asked anyone else that question? Why are you singling me out here?

& your question is irrelelavant as I'm not the one who started started the thread & asked the question if any of us would eat human meat GreatSatan is.

This is why my question towards him was relevant.

But since you asked, no I'm not a canibal. I don't eat human meat.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 28, 2004)

Can't all us canibals just get along?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jul 28, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> TheGreatSatan
> 
> 
> Are you a canibal?




Only on Tuesdays.


I think it's hilarious that you guys resurrected this old thread.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 28, 2004)

I can't believe people were actually giving you so much shit for it back then?


----------



## Sean0621 (Jul 28, 2004)

Yeah I think people were a little harsh back then, they were worried about you turning into the next Jeffery Dahmer, I figured you had just watched Alive or something and asked for the hell of it.


----------



## Rich46yo (Jul 28, 2004)

I wouldnt "kill" anyone and eat them. But if my airplane went down in the Andes? And there was plenty of good "already dead" tasty fresh meat laying around? I wouldnt think twice about it! Its chow time! Yaknow this is nothing new, there has been many,many documented such situations. Many of them have been with ship wreck survivors, especially back in the day it would take weeks/months to find land. You would start off with 10 good,hardworking, Christians and when the boat reached land there would be 5. And all 5 looking fairly well nourished.

                    And the rest of you would eat a dead human too, cooked or uncooked. The will to survive and get back to your loved ones would be to strong,then again Im told death by sudden starvation is a horrible death. Many of you,including me, would also draw the straws. Many of us would also kill another to survive. Getting the short straw would be a drag but a bet is a bet. Ive seen mothers have to leave their children to die by fire and smoke because the fire was to fierce to get to them,"me too". The instinct to survive is so strong it prevents a mother from running thru fire to die with her kids.

                        That instinct would have any of us chomping lustily on our former airplane seatmate. That cute lapdog sitting next to you would happily eat your left leg before she allowed herself to die by starvation and so would you. We are nothing but animals as well, 6 million years ago we branched off from the chimpanzee/gorilla family and have been eating meat the whole time.

                         Yaknow chimps hunt. They are notorious for stealing human babys in Africa and eating them. They hunt other chimps, they hunt anything they can catch. They love meat and the males give it to females in return for sex. And once a week the male chimps of a troupe go out to patrol the fringes of their territory. They go in single file, leader at the head, and they dont make a sound! If they catch a chimp from another group they kill him and eat him. We share 97% of the same DNA with chimps. I got news for you, cannibalism is still relatively common in Africa and other places. Most of all in the Congo rain basin.

                  You would eat Bob, and Bob would eat Sally, Sally would eat George and Bill, George and Bill would eat Rosetta, and the whole bunch could feed off of Rosie O'Donnell's ass for a month. And I would eat all of them, and all of you, before I allowed myself to croak on some God Forsaken mountain. I dont see whats the big deal, course for almost all my life Ive been going out in the woods/mountains/prairies/savannas and killing my own meat.

                       You'd eat them, and so would I!..........bon apatite..............Rich


----------



## Vieope (Feb 28, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> Horrible thread.


_Actually to say it in a better way.. this is one fucked up and twisted thread.  _


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 28, 2005)

this is one of the best threads ever.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 28, 2005)

Its pretty good... but I mean, you cant compare this to Rocks thread as far as stats.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 28, 2005)

Pork it tastes like pork.


----------



## njc (Feb 28, 2005)

Why are some people making a big deal of this?  You act like its a sensetive topic to you or something.  Relax.  As adults I think we can talk about what we want.  Talking about this doesnt make anyone "sick".


----------



## Eggs (Feb 28, 2005)

Old topic dude.

The reason people were a bit pissed off is that TGS came on the board and was a bit strange... and alot of the topics he pushed were not necessarily kosher.  Soooo, its old news.

As to making people sick, thats their choice


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 28, 2005)

can we ave some 'ore please?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 28, 2005)

Well, since you said please.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 28, 2005)

Feed her your meat eggs


----------



## Eggs (Feb 28, 2005)

Ahhh, you sick bastage P.

She can go buy steak like the rest of us from the supermarket


----------



## Warren[BigW] (Feb 28, 2005)

TheGreatSatan said:
			
		

> If you had the chance, and no one would ever find out, would you eat human meat? Cooked, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 1, 2005)

no you said his topics were " not necessarily kosher." i wanted to see more of them. lol


----------



## John H. (Mar 1, 2005)

TheGreatSatan said:
			
		

> If you had the chance, and no one would ever find out, would you eat human meat?  Cooked, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi The,

Are you speaking of "head hunting"? Or actually eating a person - their whole body? Some already do "eat" "human meat".

I would never consider at any time eating the flesh of another human being. 

Take Care, John H.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 1, 2005)

There needs to be an option called "No fucking way!"


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 3, 2005)

why not there are circumstances where it shouldnt be considered a problem. i dont have any problem with the donner party that ate human. a human being will do crazy things to stay alive.  im not saying we should bring back the trafficing of human or anything so radical, but in a life or death situation i just hope there is some A-1 steak sauce around.  people have the same aversion to eating pets. i spent some time in the philippines and ate dog, cat, horse, and a lot of other animals that here in the U.S. are considered taboo.  hey it was on my plate and i learned real quick to ask what it was after i had finished my meal.  i have a great recipe for dog if you any are interested


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Mar 3, 2005)

All this talking is making me hungry.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2005)

One must do what one must to survive...

For fun?  Nah...

To live?  Please pass the salt.


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Mar 3, 2005)

if I had gyno, I'd cut it out...grill it....and eat it


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Mar 3, 2005)

in all seriousness, I would.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2005)

Well, if you are so down with it go get funky with some andros and we'll have a cookout.

Thanks, I'll stick to the beer.


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 3, 2005)

ive eaten cooked fat (not human, water buffalo) tastes horrible. stay away from the gyno


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 3, 2005)

all of you people who voted no way, thats like volunteering to be the meal when things get really bad.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2005)

I've had cooked fat as well.  Considered a delicacy in quite a few countries... but regardless, less that pleasant to the average US tongue I'd suppose.  I didnt think it was all that bad.  My worst dish by far has been rotten shark meat.


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 3, 2005)

where do they serve that?


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2005)

Iceland... and probably in various places in Scandinavia.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 4, 2005)

I could never learn to like her, except on a raft at sea with no                other provisions in sight.
                - - - Mark Twain


----------



## John H. (Mar 5, 2005)

bio-chem said:
			
		

> why not there are circumstances where it shouldnt be considered a problem. i dont have any problem with the donner party that ate human. a human being will do crazy things to stay alive.  im not saying we should bring back the trafficing of human or anything so radical, but in a life or death situation i just hope there is some A-1 steak sauce around.  people have the same aversion to eating pets. i spent some time in the philippines and ate dog, cat, horse, and a lot of other animals that here in the U.S. are considered taboo.  hey it was on my plate and i learned real quick to ask what it was after i had finished my meal.  i have a great recipe for dog if you any are interested




Bio,

Exactly what part of a Man would you "eat" first?

John H.


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 5, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> Bio,
> 
> Exactly what part of a Man would you "eat" first?
> 
> John H.


john boy coming from you i hope that is not some crude sexual talk that i dont understand. and if the situation was a life or death stranded situation i have no idea what body part i would eat first. maybe a limb?


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 5, 2005)

i also like ribs


----------



## maniclion (Mar 5, 2005)

Does the "women and children first" rule apply to an event such as this?


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 5, 2005)

it would be like any other meat animal. the thighs and ass would be where the best meat is. i don't know about the people here that say no way but i have kids to live for and would do whatever it took to get back to them and if it were i that was the one to be eaten i would admire the will and strength of those who by eating me were refusing to give up and die. i really don't see what the big deal is. but another idea did cross my mind... what if it was John H?  who in our midst could keep that foul meal down? ?


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Mar 5, 2005)

> i would rather die...to eat human or dog or cat or those long-neck birds (i forget the spelling).


  I know i would eat human rather than going through the slow tortue of death on an island,with your organs shrivelling up through lack of food!!!!


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Mar 5, 2005)

just read that article about that japanese man who ate that girl,he must have a huge stomach,he ate loads on the first day.!!!At least she didn't suffer too much,it would of been worse if he did it when she was alive,still sick though!


----------



## Vieope (Mar 5, 2005)

Martinogdenbsx said:
			
		

> just read that article about that japanese man who ate that girl,he must have a huge stomach,he ate loads on the first day.!!!At least she didn't suffer too much,it would of been worse if he did it when she was alive,still sick though!


_In another story, two men met over the internet in a city of Germany.  One wanted to die and the other didn´t mind killing another person. The first thing the killer did was to cut off the other guy penis but he wasn´t dead yet so they ate it together. The killer continued to eat it frozen meat for a few days I guess. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/3286721.stm _


----------



## maniclion (Mar 5, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _In another story, two men met over the internet in a city of Germany. One wanted to die and the other didn´t mind killing another person. The first thing the killer did was to cut off the other guy penis but he wasn´t dead yet so they ate it together. The killer continued to eat it frozen meat for a few days I guess.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/3286721.stm _


There's a 2 hour video of the whole thing


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 5, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> it would be like any other meat animal. the thighs and ass would be where the best meat is. i don't know about the people here that say no way but i have kids to live for and would do whatever it took to get back to them and if it were i that was the one to be eaten i would admire the will and strength of those who by eating me were refusing to give up and die. i really don't see what the big deal is. but another idea did cross my mind... what if it was John H? who in our midst could keep that foul meal down? ?


i dont think anyone has put it better.


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 5, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> it would be like any other meat animal. the thighs and ass would be where the best meat is. i don't know about the people here that say no way but i have kids to live for and would do whatever it took to get back to them and if it were i that was the one to be eaten i would admire the will and strength of those who by eating me were refusing to give up and die. i really don't see what the big deal is. but another idea did cross my mind... what if it was John H? who in our midst could keep that foul meal down? ?


i dont think anyone has put it better.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 16, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _In another story, two men met over the internet in a city of Germany.  One wanted to die and the other didn´t mind killing another person. The first thing the killer did was to cut off the other guy penis but he wasn´t dead yet so they ate it together. The killer continued to eat it frozen meat for a few days I guess.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/3286721.stm _



Ummm, yeah... if I was going to eat someone, I think that theres a good chance I'd just throw that part out   If my survival comes down to eating a dick, I'd just as soon die knowing I'd never sucked a dick before


----------



## RexStunnahH (Mar 17, 2005)

I wouldn't ...if there was other foods to eat.I know our relatives long ago ate humans.
Where I am from there is this village called umu tangata,which umu means underground oven,and tangata means man- there was a big war and they cooked and ate the people.
But if there was nothing to eat,I guess I would.I have heard stories of how they do it,gutting out the intestines and puttingt hot rocks in the stomach and putting the body underground and well...yeah,like that.letting it cook.anyways...my answer would be no...theres plants and stuff to eat.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 17, 2005)

if i don't stay out of the training section and online journals i'll probably end up gutted n roasted before tomorrow. jeese.


----------



## Nick+ (Jun 2, 2005)

I  don't like seeing horse meat in the supermarket. I wouldn't eat it.


----------



## goandykid (Jun 4, 2005)

I think if it came down to it anyone in here would eat it. Granted no1 in here will want to be a cannibal and this "if you had the chance and no1 will find out" is kinda sketchy.

If a muslim was starving to death theyd eat pork. same deal. sometimes you gotta suck it up to stay alive, this is why all u guys would suck at fear factor .


----------



## drew.haynes (Jun 4, 2005)

I have to side with mudge some on this. Why does it MATTER if he posts this? It's not THAT crazy. It's not like posting this poll is going to drive people on here to go eat their neighbors. 

I'd rather read this thread than "HOW MUCH CAN YOU BENCH?"


----------



## rantheman (Jun 5, 2005)

mmm bacon


----------



## drew.haynes (Jun 5, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> If a muslim was starving to death theyd eat pork.  .



Idk bout that... if they'll kill themselves and lots of others to "go to heaven"... then why wouldn't they starve to death for the same reason?


----------



## goandykid (Jun 5, 2005)

drew.haynes said:
			
		

> Idk bout that... if they'll kill themselves and lots of others to "go to heaven"... then why wouldn't they starve to death for the same reason?



just saying. you shouldnt read too much into my posts, it was like 1am when i posted that


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 9, 2005)

Here's where it gets better

http://www.eathufu.com/


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 10, 2005)

*In the first year, they ate old          grain.
          When the second year arrived, they had depleated the storehouses.
          When the third year arrived, the peoples' looks were changed by starvation.
          When the fourth year arrived their upstanding bearing bowed.
          Their well-set shoulders slouched.
          People went out in public, hunched over.
          When the fifth year arrived, a daughter would eye her mother coming in,
          A mother would not even open her door to her daughter.
          A daughter would watch the scales at the sale of her mother.
          A mother would watch the scales at the sale of her daughter.
          When the sixth year arrived they served up a daughter for a meal;
          Served up a son for food.*​


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 25, 2010)

bump.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 25, 2010)

on a serious note does it count if you hit someone with an RPG and a piece of burnt flesh gets in your mouth? if so well i did but not by choice..
i would tell you what it tastes like but you would say i'm crazy..(er)


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 25, 2010)

chicken?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 25, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> chicken?


 Funny good chicken to be exact....but the smell of burnt flesh is awful
its a smell you will never forget as long as you live...its...


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 25, 2010)

my brother was burned really bad in a fire. he died and was resuscitated three times. even inside his mouth was burned so yea, i smelled it. probably all that's worse is a decaying human corpse n thankfully i've not yet smelled that.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 25, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> my brother was burned really bad in a fire. he died and was resuscitated three times. even inside his mouth was burned so yea, i smelled it. probably all that's worse is a decaying human corpse n thankfully i've not yet smelled that.


 
it is when is smoldering its even worse..a sickly sweet smell very disturbing


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 25, 2010)

hooray for people meat. Sitch, I'm jealous. You should rpg my neighbor and we can share in the feast


----------



## KelJu (Aug 25, 2010)

If I'm hungry, and somebody kicks the bucket, I am showing down. I would have no problem eating human flash. I just don't see myself killing them to do it. This is a serious post by the way.


----------



## vortrit (Aug 25, 2010)

I would only eat human meat if I got a bottle of hot sauce to eat it with.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 25, 2010)

The Situation said:


> it is when is smoldering its even worse..a sickly sweet smell very disturbing



i don't envy you the experience that's for sure. sorry anyone has to know stuff like that.


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 25, 2010)

barbecue sauce.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 25, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> i don't envy you the experience that's for sure. sorry anyone has to know stuff like that.


 
Not fond memorys but..thats war for ya...no regrets...I do love it so.not the meat part


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 25, 2010)

the whole human meat thing i would bet people would think its chicken if you didn't tell them what it is..if the knew there brain.taste buds would make it taste foul ..just a thought


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 25, 2010)

this is interesting and ironic considering a cat led us here tonight*

Postmortem Predation*
 

A very fancy way of saying, "When you're  dead, you're food."  Apparently, though, our transition from eating to  being eaten varies depending on who is dining and who is being dined upon. A forensic pathologist attending the 1992  American Academy of Forensic Sciences conference in New Orleans related the  following story (paraphrased and plagiarized somewhat): "Sometimes, when an  individual living alone dies unexpectedly, several days may pass before anyone  takes notice.  Some of these individuals may own a dog or a cat, which will  go unfed. In my experience, a dog may go for several days before finally  resorting to eating the owner's body.
 *"A cat, on the other hand, will only  wait a day or two.  *Just goes to show you which is more loyal.   The next time you're falling asleep on the couch with the television on, take a  look at your cat. He's not watching you because he's enamored of you; he's  checking to see if your chest is still moving."  In the final analysis the  only difference between you and kibble is most of the time you can get away --  right up until you can't.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 25, 2010)

Well said Lw


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Aug 25, 2010)

Holy Resurrection!!!  Five year old thread, wow I've been here a while


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 25, 2010)

old thread, ageless topic


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 25, 2010)

i can't believe people pissing on themselves in the beginning of this thread. i thought this was a standard what if question in all families.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 25, 2010)

no. you're a cocksucker not a cannibal. you can relax. unless you're worried about that gay thing.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## SYN (Aug 26, 2010)

If I were ever stranded on an Island and was the first to go, I would want the others to eat me to survive, so if someone else died first, I'd be the first person to be cutting myself a steak.  
If I was an old lady with a poodle and I had a heart attack and no one was there to take care of my dog, I would want it to eat me so that it could live.  
It's survival, it's natural.  We eat cows and pigs all the time.  They have eyes, a brain, a mouth, thoughts and feelings just like us.  So I see no big deal in eating human meat for survival.


----------



## vortrit (Aug 26, 2010)

SYN said:


> If I were ever stranded on an Island and was the first to go, I would want the others to eat me to survive, so if someone else died first, I'd be the first person to be cutting myself a steak.
> If I was an old lady with a poodle and I had a heart attack and no one was there to take care of my dog, I would want it to eat me so that it could live.
> It's survival, it's natural.  We eat cows and pigs all the time.  They have eyes, a brain, a mouth, thoughts and feelings just like us.  So I see no big deal in eating human meat for survival.



What do cows and pigs think about? Eating human meat?


----------



## Silver Back (Aug 26, 2010)

Sure, why not?

How's the amino profile??


----------



## maniclion (Aug 26, 2010)

I'd be afraid of getting the Human equivalent of Mad Cow...I like to be able to turn my crazy on or off as I desire....


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 26, 2010)

maniclion said:


> I'd be afraid of getting the Human equivalent of Mad Cow...I like to be able to turn my crazy on or off as I desire....


Kuru (disease) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 26, 2010)

Nodda!  In fact, I would live on snow and dirt and wood then that stuff!

Hell, maybe throw in a bug or two for only if dying


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 26, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> A pig is one of the few animals that will eat you if given the chance.
> 
> Cows, chickens, lambs, turkeys, deer...Not so much


 chicken will eat you in a second like pigs or goats


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 26, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> Kuru (disease) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 unless u plan to marry your sister and there kids i wouldn't worry to much


----------



## SYN (Aug 26, 2010)

vortrit said:


> What do cows and pigs think about? Eating human meat?



The same thing you're thinking about right now. Pounding some pussy and having a sandwich.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## Hoglander (Aug 26, 2010)

This whole thread is why I'm getting cremated. I just can't and don't want to imagine The Situation licking or pumping on my live or dead asshole. Given the chance I'd expect no less and be slightly disappointed if he didn't at least try.


----------



## vortrit (Aug 26, 2010)

SYN said:


> The same thing you're thinking about right now. Pounding some pussy and having a sandwich.



That's exactly what I'm thinking about right now! You're good!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 27, 2010)

Hoglander said:


> This whole thread is why I'm getting cremated. I just can't and don't want to imagine The Situation licking or pumping on my live or dead asshole. Given the chance I'd expect no less and be slightly disappointed if he didn't at least try.


 when your dust i'll snort ya with a straw


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 27, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> i was tempted once to open an urn and just dump a scoop into my shake. Wouldnt that be the ultimate recovery drink? Especially if the deceased was jacked.


----------



## vortrit (Aug 27, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> i was tempted once to open an urn and just dump a scoop into my shake. Wouldnt that be the ultimate recovery drink? Especially if the deceased was jacked.



WTF? It's to bad they cremate people and don't save the giblets.


----------



## vortrit (Aug 27, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## BillHicksFan (Aug 30, 2010)

Poll Options*Would you eat human meat?*
Yes I would
Never, no way


View Poll Results 


Gee, you kind of went a little overboard with all those options. Do life threatening circumstances play any role here or are you simply asking us if we a closet cannibals?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 30, 2010)

BillHicksFan said:


> Poll Options*Would you eat human meat?*
> Yes I would
> Never, no way
> 
> ...


 
Ahh splitting hairs


----------



## Diablo1990 (Aug 30, 2010)

How much protein does human meat have?  More than chicken, beef, fish, etc?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Aug 31, 2010)

I know that the human body can digest human meat the best because it's what we are made out of. Technically you could eat a lot more human meat than any other kind without the bloated feelings


----------



## bigsalad22 (Aug 31, 2010)

Mudge said:


> So you admit you ARE a vampire? Ah hah!
> 
> Check out china and the fetus-eating bonanza.


 
yeah, this is a real thing in China and Taiwan...mostly for wealthy buisnessmen. definetly very strange and disgusting in my book....but hey, thats just a cultural difference.
you will find that most Asian countries will eat just about anything. i've lived in China for 2 years now and traveled all around Asia....if this poll really offends you then your better off staying in your home country and never leaving.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 1, 2010)

They mostly eat fish....or people who swim a lot


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## vortrit (Oct 5, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


>



I could go for some human meat and a cup of Joe right now.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 5, 2010)

vortrit said:


> I could go for some human meat and a cup of Joe right now.


 GICH


----------



## touchdown (Oct 6, 2010)

Not enough protein for me to consider


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2011)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1389142/British-royalty-dined-human-flesh-dont-worry-300-years-ago.html


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 21, 2011)

It's no big deal.  It tastes like a cross between pork and beef.  Tenderloin is the best, but rump roast can be really good if cooked just right.  Only problem is, it doesn't keep well, even when frozen.  So, you want to make sure you gather a group of 8-10 like-mined cannibals before even going hunting.


----------



## varg (May 21, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> It's no big deal.  It tastes like a cross between pork and beef.  Tenderloin is the best, but rump roast can be really good if cooked just right.  Only problem is, it doesn't keep well, even when frozen.  So, you want to make sure you gather a group of 8-10 like-mined cannibals before even going hunting.



i dont even..


----------



## cg89 (May 22, 2011)

heres the question...do different races taste different? i.e black person does he taste like chicken? White human does he taste different? Hispanic person does he taste like beef? and if so what does a albino person taste like. Take geography into account does people in the Bahamas taste like cajun?


----------



## Little Wing (May 22, 2011)

cg89 said:


> heres the question...do different races taste different? i.e black person does he taste like chicken? White human does he taste different? Hispanic person does he taste like beef? and if so what does a albino person taste like. Take geography into account does people in the Bahamas taste like cajun?



two deer killed in different areas feeding on different things supposedly taste different but to me they just taste like venison.


----------



## Chubby (May 22, 2011)

First idea comes in peoples mind, then eventually people will act on it. I am sorry this has already started in your mind. I wonder that's why you call yourself 'The Great Satan.'


----------

